# Trail rage - sad.



## PaulSecteur (29 Jun 2014)

I witnessed my first trail rage today.

Someone on a mission, possibly strava-ing shoulder bumped me, then almost ploughed into the back of a family about 20 metres further on. Judging by the hand gestures and shouts it wasn't a friendly event, especially for the 2 kids on bikes.

It almost makes me hope one of the Cannock Chase hooligan squirrels decide to harvest his nuts.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2014)

Oh FFS. People like that need a stick shoving in their front wheel.


----------



## jazzkat (1 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh FFS. People like that need a stick shoving in their front wheel.



I can think of a better place to shove the stick.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I can think of a better place to shove the stick.


Dunno, it's very effective off road.. Front wheel dig ins cause some spectacular crashes..


----------



## jazzkat (1 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Dunno, it's very effective off road.. Front wheel dig ins cause some spectacular crashes..


Yes, but where I was thinking would cause some trouble with removing the splinters. Something chamois cream wouldn't fix.


----------



## xzenonuk (5 Jul 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> I witnessed my first trail rage today.
> 
> Someone on a mission, possibly strava-ing shoulder bumped me, then almost ploughed into the back of a family about 20 metres further on. Judging by the hand gestures and shouts it wasn't a friendly event, especially for the 2 kids on bikes.
> 
> It almost makes me hope one of the Cannock Chase hooligan squirrels decide to harvest his nuts.



that guy sounds like a right moron, but unfortuantly humans can be morons just a pity they have to interfere with other peoples good times to prove to other weirdos that their awesome


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Dunno, it's very effective off road.. Front wheel dig ins cause some spectacular crashes..


Im sure darwin will sort them out sooner or later anyway 


jazzkat said:


> Yes, but where I was thinking would cause some trouble with removing the splinters. Something chamois cream wouldn't fix.


And they would need a torch as its where he sun dont shine


----------



## hotmetal (11 Jul 2014)

xzenonuk said:


> that guy sounds like a right moron, but unfortuantly humans can be morons just a pity they have to interfere with other peoples good times to prove to other weirdos that their awesome


Yes, whilst demonstrating to all and sundry that awesome is the one thing they really are not. A sad tale of advanced muppetry.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jul 2014)

cyberknight said:


> *Im sure darwin will sort them out sooner or later anyway *
> 
> And they would need a torch as its where he sun dont shine



I'm not so sure. Darwin's theory was survival of the fittest, not the stupidest.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2014)

mustang1 said:


> I'm not so sure. Darwin's theory was survival of the fittest, not the stupidest.


Indeed ................
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Darwin+Awards


----------



## sidevalve (12 Jul 2014)

Like I've said before stupid people are not confined to any one form of transport. May a german made car would suit him better.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2014)

A mate of mine is a mountain biker and he gets terribly irritated when other riders use a public trail in a different, ie slower, manner than he does.

He's a decent citizen in other respects, but all concepts of citizenry and simple good manners seem to go out of the window when he gets on the bike.


----------

